# BBQ'ed chicken pizza



## Puff1 (May 31, 2006)

Once again I have been inspired to try something different :!: 
I grilled some chicken breast, Vidalia onions, and green pepper.
Sauced the chicken & the pizza with SBR(cut with a little bit of apple cider vinegar and sugar).
Mozzerella cheese, a bit of Oregano, the crust was a 3 cheese biscuit mix(that was all I had #-o , ).
I made 2 pie's, the 2nd one had more onions and red pepper flakes.
Finished it in the oven, it was raining like a beeaaatch outside!

http://img470.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 888cv.smil

Another Image Shack slideshow for you to enjoy :grin:


----------



## Finney (May 31, 2006)

Looked really good Puffy.  I had to bail on the slideshow after I saw the pizza though.  Sorry. 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looked really good Puffy.  I had to bail on the slideshow after I saw the pizza though.  Sorry. 8-[


Bastard :-X


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 31, 2006)

Nice puffy boy! Was that a frozen pizza crust? Did I ever tell you how much I love those slide shows?


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice puffy boy! Was that a frozen pizza crust? Did I ever tell you how much I love those slide shows?


Nope I used some biscuit in a bag stuff the wife had bought, it wasn't that bad :!: 







SLIDESHOWS FOREVER =D> 
I'm glad you enjoy them Nick :wwnn:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 31, 2006)

Are you comparing that to grilled frozen pizza?  Ya got some big
garbanzos boy.


----------



## Finney (May 31, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Are you comparing that to grilled frozen pizza?  *Ya got some big
> garbanzos boy*.


I didn't see any garbanzos on the pizza?!?!?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 31, 2006)

Those are only on the frozen ones.


----------



## Finney (May 31, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Those are only on the frozen ones.


That explains it.    #-o  8-[


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Are you comparing that to grilled frozen pizza?  Ya got some big
> garbanzos boy.


I asked my wife, and she said ....Yes you have big garbanzo's :grin:


----------



## Finney (May 31, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't it bother you that she retains the memory of someone else's garbanzos as a reference.


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 #-o  That bitch :-X 
I'll be right back!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 31, 2006)

Pizza looks darn good.


----------



## zilla (May 31, 2006)

Great looking pie Puff! I love making pizza on the grill! here's one of mine fresh off the Gator.


----------



## Bruce B (May 31, 2006)

Somebody want to do a retired not too old cop a favor and post a step by step on how to do a pizza on the grill. What kind of crust to use, fresh or store bought, pizza stone or no stone, I'm so confused whe it comes to pizza and a little leary, I hate to admit. Do you guys do them on the kettle or the WSM?

Do you just use a el cheapo pizza stone or an expensive one? or no stone at all....


----------



## Finney (Jun 1, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Somebody want to do a retired not too old cop a favor and post a step by step on how to do a pizza on the grill. What kind of crust to use, fresh or store bought, pizza stone or no stone, I'm so confused whe it comes to pizza and a little leary, I hate to admit. Do you guys do them on the kettle or the WSM?
> 
> Do you just use a el cheapo pizza stone or an expensive one? or no stone at all....


Bruce, this will get you there: Pizza


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 1, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> Great looking pie Puff! I love making pizza on the grill! here's one of mine fresh off the Gator.



Now that looks good =P~


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't it?  Zilla cooked up a bunch of pizza's last summer, I think, and posted about them.  His recipe for dough and how he did them are here somewhere..


----------



## cflatt (Jun 1, 2006)

Heres the dough recipe I use, roll it out in whatever size crusts you want, cook on one side , pull off and top, place the uncooked side down until its all done. works great for pizza parties on the deck. We have people bring over their favorite toppings and beverages of choice and cook away. makes for great neighborhood outings. 

1 envelope active dry yeast
1 cup warm water (105-115)
pinch of sugar
2 1/4 teaspoons kosher salt
1/4 cup fine ground white cornmeal
3 tablespoons whole-wheat flour
1 teaspoon olive oil
2 1/2 to 3 1/2 cups unbleached all purpose flour


----------

